# Canon EF 8-15 f/4L Sample Videos



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

```
<p><strong>A lot of people are waiting for this lens.

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Check out a video made with the upcoming EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye lens. It’s going to be a very fun lens to use. They used a 5D Mark II and 7D to make the film.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">All signs point to us not being able to buy this lens until January.</span></strong></p>
<div id="attachment_5317" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 348px"><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/ef/samples/ef8-15_f4l_f_usm/"><img class="size-full wp-image-5317" title="movie_capture_01" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/movie_capture_01.jpg" alt="" width="338" height="190" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Click the image for the movie</p></div>
<p><em>thanks arpad</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 14, 2010)

Incredible technique and vision right there. I would love to know what sort of budget they had, but I won't put any spoilers in here...


----------



## Etienne (Oct 14, 2010)

Good lens for a crop camera, but not that useful for full frame


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Etienne said:


> Good lens for a crop camera, but not that useful for full frame



It's good on either camera.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it does exactly what a fisheye is supposed to do on a full-frame, giving you the option of a perfect circular image or a partial fisheye ... it's pretty awesome to have that choice built in to a single lens. not sure why it wouldn't be "that useful for full frame".

the video is great (especially the music) but I gotta say, some of the moments where the heli is turning and the camera is panning wildly at the same time are a little nausea-inducing ...


----------



## Etienne (Oct 14, 2010)

Canon 15mm fisheye is $650
Samyang 14 MM is $450
Both are f2.8

Circular fisheye in a mostly black frame doesn't interest me much, but some may like that. So for me the canon 8-15 is a 15mm f4 fisheye for full frame.

However on a Crop it is a very useful 13mm fisheye to 24mm wide angle, and that is great to have in one lens.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 15, 2010)

Etienne said:


> However on a Crop it is a very useful 13mm fisheye to 24mm wide angle, and that is great to have in one lens.



Actually 16mm (for 180deg diagonal aka Full Frame Fisheye) to 24/20mm on APS-C/H sensors. See this. Perfect for me since I got FF and APS-C bodies.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 16, 2010)

Etienne said:


> However on a Crop it is a very useful 13mm fisheye to 24mm wide angle


I'm wondering about this. I don't believe that narrowing a fisheye removes the characteristic distortion. Or maybe it does. It seems safe to assume that the intro zoom shot was done on a full frame camera, but it doesn't seem to defish - it almost looks like it distorts "the other way" (inverted fish!) instead. Any comments?

Then again, who has used a fisheye zoom before? Aside from the people in the credits of the movie, I mean.

Since everybody's watched the movie by now, I was wondering all along what sort of housing they used for the underwater scenes.


----------



## L-Fletcher (Oct 16, 2010)

At 8mm, it should still produce a fish-eye effect on a crop sensor body, but to a lesser extent.

Otherwise, the FOVCF leaves out most of the distortion. 

It's a nice lens, and a great idea, but to be honest, I don't see this being very practical - as with most fish-eye lenses. The difference between this and the 15mm, though, is the price difference. I doubt it will be very popular, as in most cases the regularity of its usage does not warrant the price.


----------

